# Logitech G27 - Force Feedback lenkt absolut nicht gegen



## GroundZero (31. Mai 2011)

Moin,

hab jetzt bis zum Patch gewartet und gehofft, es geht danach weg...Ist allerdings nicht so.

Also, an sich funktioniert mein G27 einwandfrei in allen Spielen (okay, spiele sonst nur LFS und vor Shift 2 etwas Shift) nur ist es so, dass das Force Feedback bei Shift 2 sich total strange verhält.
Wenn ich z.B. nach links oder rechts lenke, während der Fahrt, stellt sich das Lenkrad von allein nicht mehr gerade bzw. nur seeeeehr seeehr langsam und manuelles Geradestellen wird durch das Force Feedback massiv erschwert^^.
Ich mein, wenn ich mit nem echten Auto fahre und nach links lenke muss ich auch keine Kraft einsetzen um das Lenkrad wieder gerade zu stellen bzw. gehts aus physischen Gründen automatisch...
Hab schon diverse Einstellungen durchprobiert aber den Fehler noch nicht gefunden, dazu muss ich allerdings noch sagen, dass ich mich mit dem Logitech Profiler nicht so stark auseinandergesetzt habe und vielleicht dort eine Einstellung eben das Geradestellen des Lenkrads bei Shift 2 beeinträchtigt.

Weiß einer von euch vielleicht einen Rat?


----------



## Katamaranoid (31. Mai 2011)

Bei mir war es genau das selbe! 
Probier es mal mit folgenden Einstellungen:

Combined axis: OFF
Degrees of rotation: 540
Enable Force Feedback: ON
Overall Effects Strength: 100%
Spring effect strength: 50%   
Damper Effect Strength: 30%  

Enable Centering Spring: OFF
Allow game to adjust settings: OFF

In game, G27 profile separate pedals:
FFB: 100%
Steering deadzone: 0
Steering sensitivity: 50
Speed sensitivity: 0
Steering lock: 540

So funktioniert es jetzt bei mir. 
Allerdings immernoch nicht ganz wie ich möchte. aber besser als vorher!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juni 2011)

Gegenlenken funktioniert auch bei meinem Thrustmaster RGT Clutch nicht wenn ich das Profil für den Wheel einstelle.
Was bei mir funktioniert hat:
- Das richtige Lenkrad einstellen und die Werte für Totzone, Empfindlichkeit etc.. aufschreiben
- Als Lenkrad das MOMO Force wählen
- Die Achsen & Tasten für das eigene Lankrad umbelegen
- Die oben aufgeschriebenen Werte eintragen sofern sie sich - wie bei mir - unterscheiden


----------



## GroundZero (3. Juni 2011)

Okay, danke schon mal für die Antworten!

Werde die beiden Ratschläge heute Abend mal ausprobieren!

Gruß


----------



## Katamaranoid (6. Juni 2011)

hat es was gebracht ? würde mich interressieren


----------

